# mp3 player problem - Archos Jukebox Studio 20



## psh9k (Jul 8, 2009)

First time posting on the site, and I have a very specific problem with a very old device.

I used this mp3 player back in the day, and now that my iPod has been stolen, I'd like to get all of my music off of this old player. However, I cannot get the thing to start up on my computer (running XP SP3)

Driver has trouble installing, but even when I got it to work it says the device won't start. Furthermore, without the driver installed, I don't even know how to look at the files on the player.

If there is someone out there in the blogosphere who knows something about this type of mp3 player, or how I can even look at the songs on my computer, I would potentially love you forever. Thanks so much.

Also, please let me know what information I can provide that might facilitate an answer.


----------



## Cpt. Trypps (Aug 2, 2009)

Same Problem , my mp3 player worked fine until an update right after service pack 3, now it can only be found by media player(a program i will not use). ther is no longer any way 2 access the files other than media player. checking online this is a common problem. it is NOT my mp3 player as it still works fine on non upgraded systems. does any body know what update did it and how to get rid of it????? oh yeah it is not my usb ports either or my drivers,, MICROSOFT DID THIS!


----------

